

SwiftMonthly – Newsletter for Swift Developers - Simon_peters
http://swiftmonthly.com/#signup

======
melling
I've been keeping a list of several hundred Swift urls on my site that I
update every few days: [http://bit.ly/1l97xui](http://bit.ly/1l97xui)

I also keep the list as a tsv on github:
[https://github.com/melling/SwiftResources](https://github.com/melling/SwiftResources)

I've also been toying around with the idea of crawling each url and creating a
small search engine. Not sure if it's worth the effort.

------
gketuma
Signup is broken, how could that be. That is the only functionality of that
site.

~~~
arjie
It's a bit like Swift on Xcode 6.1 then.

------
allsystemsgo
I too like to put a hamburger button in the middle of the screen.

Why post this when you have no swift content at all. You're just gathering
emails.

~~~
melling
There is a "This Week in Swift" by @NatashaTheRobot that's worthwhile:

[https://swiftnews.curated.co](https://swiftnews.curated.co)

------
soneil
Found this link on their twitter account; figured some might appreciate
knowing what they are (or aren't) signing up for:
[http://swiftmonthly.com/issues/latest/](http://swiftmonthly.com/issues/latest/)

------
pkaler
Hmm, signup seems broken to me.

For your consideration, here is the weekly Swift newsletter that I curate:
[http://www.swiftnews.co](http://www.swiftnews.co)

------
mattvenables
Hamburger for the sake of hamburger. Only 2 links behind it?

